# Thanks from a newbie



## sefali (Jan 30, 2009)

Guys, I just wanted to say thanks. I turned my first pen on Christmas Eve. I did the rookie mistake of using HUT friction polish, and you know how that goes. I found this sight and read through all the threads in the Finishing forum, and checked out the Library. I didn't even have to ask any questions, because the answers are already on here. 
After all the reading and watching, and trials, and errors, I think I've got the CA finish I'll be using for a while. I sand through 600 and burnish with the shavings. Then I put on Danish oil, then thin CA. I do the oil & ca about 8 or 10 times, all at high speed, moving the ca towel quickly back and forth until it stinks each time. After the last coat of CA, I polished with Brasso. Gives it a beautiful glimmer, and adds great depth to the grain. I'll move on to MM when I'm ready to step up from slimlines.
If anyone sees something in my process they feel might be an issue, feel free to speak up.

All ears,
Sef


----------



## Skye (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, I'd say hit the MM now. Just because they're slimlines doesn't mean they can't be great pens. Sometimes you'll do a show and the only thing people will want to buy is slimlines, sometimes you can't give them away. No good reason not to start now.

Also, I've only done the CA/BLO once, but are you supposed to apply those at high speed?

Oh, and what's "burnish with the shavings" mean?


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't know why when we all first start out we're told to do slims first. Personally, the Sierra is WAY easier, takes less time, uses half the material, and is harder to screw up. I'd say move to the Sierra/Wall Street 2/Gatsy (all the same thing) as soon as possible. It depends on what wood you're working with, but the oil is not really necessary, especially for the fancier woods. The oil will darken up many of the woods and often make it look worse IMHO. Get yourself some MM, the stuff is indisposable.


----------



## sefali (Jan 30, 2009)

Skye said:


> Well, I'd say hit the MM now. Just because they're slimlines doesn't mean they can't be great pens. Sometimes you'll do a show and the only thing people will want to buy is slimlines, sometimes you can't give them away. No good reason not to start now.
> 
> Also, I've only done the CA/BLO once, but are you supposed to apply those at high speed?
> 
> Oh, and what's "burnish with the shavings" mean?


 
  The MM isn't far off. I have so much $$$$$ into this right now, I just don't have anymore to put into it. I have about 25 slims left right now. I'll give some away, and sell some. The ones I sell will pay for the MM and some better kits.

  About 95% of what I've seen and read suggests applying the CA/BLO at slow speeds, but that didn't work for me. The CA was never right. I work in a cold basement, so I figure the low temps are having a negative effect on the CA, and the speed seemed to remedy that.

Burnishing with the shavings is just grabbing a handfull of the fresh shavings, and holding them up against the spinning black. I've seen it done this way, and with a piece of paper bag. If you've never tried it before, give it a spin.


----------



## sefali (Jan 30, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> I don't know why when we all first start out we're told to do slims first. Personally, the Sierra is WAY easier, takes less time, uses half the material, and is harder to screw up. I'd say move to the Sierra/Wall Street 2/Gatsy (all the same thing) as soon as possible. It depends on what wood you're working with, but the oil is not really necessary, especially for the fancier woods. The oil will darken up many of the woods and often make it look worse IMHO. Get yourself some MM, the stuff is indisposable.


 

I was thinking the same thing about the slims recomendation, right after I'd purchased some more.:frown: I think It's because they are the cheapest kits to buy. That, and they're easy as pie if you just turn them bushing to bushing. I got bored with that after the first one though. 

As for the oil darkening the woods, I have noticed that. On some woods,  I think it's an overall improvement. On some I could do without it. I'm still getting a handle on which is which.


----------



## Skye (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah man, do all you can to get some MM together, you'll be friggin shocked how good the pens look.

As long as you've got so many slimline kits, just try going centerbandless.  Here's a link to what I'm talking about: http://www.thetattooedturner.com/skye/centerbands.pdf


----------



## sefali (Jan 30, 2009)

What do ya know? I'd read a couple other articles on nixing the centerband, and wanted to try it. I've been having so much fun experimenting with shapes and finishes though, I forgot all about it. I think I see some wood bands in my very near future. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Skye (Jan 30, 2009)

No prob. I came home at lunch and looked through my mess and I've got some extra pieces of MM, they're small (I cut them down to use them) and dirty, but they should still work fine. If you want to PM me your address I'll stick them in the mail to you tomorrow.


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 30, 2009)

I also have some old MM pads that are slightly worn but should still work at least for what you're doing. I turn a lot of pens so I go through them pretty quick. If you want them, PM me and I'll stick them in an envelope for you. I'm kind of a packrat and I hate to throw anything away, so if you could use them that would be good. 

I have made probably 20 slims since I started, and now I avoid them like the plague, esp. acrylics. But I have a WHOLE difference strategy to pen selling than most everyone else on the forum. The thing you'll find though is that if you REALLY love to turn pens, you HAVE to sell them otherwise you'll be flat broke and buried in pens. You either need to find VERY time consuming laminations and things to do so each pen takes longer, or start selling them so you can pay for the hobby!


----------



## davinci27 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll second the flat broke and buried in pens.  Anybody looking to buy a nice jr gent.  

On the slimline front, there are lots of things you can do with a slimline.  You don't have to bushing to bushing them.  Take a look at these http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40692  Four different slimlines with 4 different looks.  Skye's centerband tutorial is great as well.

I've only been doing this for a few of months, and the best thing I can say is just play around with stuff.  Don't be afraid to try a different kit or do something different with the kits you've got.  Worst case you blow up a blank.  Kits can be disassembled and you can turn the wood off of the tubes and start over.


----------



## sefali (Jan 31, 2009)

Skye said:


> No prob. I came home at lunch and looked through my mess and I've got some extra pieces of MM, they're small (I cut them down to use them) and dirty, but they should still work fine. If you want to PM me your address I'll stick them in the mail to you tomorrow.


 
Skye,
  That's awesome! PM on the way. I think I'll get a couple identical pens turned and ready to finish. When it comes, I'll finish one with MM, and the other without. That way I can see the difference on the same wood and style. I can't wait. 

Thanks you,
Sef


----------



## sefali (Jan 31, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> I also have some old MM pads that are slightly worn but should still work at least for what you're doing. I turn a lot of pens so I go through them pretty quick. If you want them, PM me and I'll stick them in an envelope for you. I'm kind of a packrat and I hate to throw anything away, so if you could use them that would be good.
> 
> I have made probably 20 slims since I started, and now I avoid them like the plague, esp. acrylics. But I have a WHOLE difference strategy to pen selling than most everyone else on the forum. The thing you'll find though is that if you REALLY love to turn pens, you HAVE to sell them otherwise you'll be flat broke and buried in pens. You either need to find VERY time consuming laminations and things to do so each pen takes longer, or start selling them so you can pay for the hobby!


 
Brian,
  You guys are great. PM on the way. I'll take what I can get. After the holiday spending:frown:, and the initial penn stuff , The longer I can hold off before another order, the better. I only wish I'd started early enough that I could have been selling a little bit around Christmas, instead of just buying. I already see that selling is not only an option, but a necessity. There's just to much out there to do to give it all away. I'd be on the street in no time, with a sign that read "Will work for kits." :biggrin:

Thanks you,
Sef


----------



## sefali (Jan 31, 2009)

davinci27 said:


> I'll second the flat broke and buried in pens. Anybody looking to buy a nice jr gent.
> 
> On the slimline front, there are lots of things you can do with a slimline. You don't have to bushing to bushing them. Take a look at these http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40692 Four different slimlines with 4 different looks. Skye's centerband tutorial is great as well.
> 
> I've only been doing this for a few of months, and the best thing I can say is just play around with stuff. Don't be afraid to try a different kit or do something different with the kits you've got. Worst case you blow up a blank. Kits can be disassembled and you can turn the wood off of the tubes and start over.


 
Ben,
  Those are beautiful pens! The possibilities and potential in just the lowly slimline is enough to make your head expload. There's so much I want to try, it's driving me crazy, and I'm loving it! Is anything happening with the slimline challenge?

Thanks,
Sef


----------



## Skye (Jan 31, 2009)

No problem at all. When we first start out, a lot of us have things show up in the mailbox. I've had lots of goodies from Nolen, Johnson, Mudder, Huzzah, Skip, Charles and others have probably supplied me with half of whats in my shop!


----------



## davinci27 (Jan 31, 2009)

sefali said:


> Is anything happening with the slimline challenge?



Yep, but its moved from a challenge to a birthday bash contest.  I'll be posting the rules and guidelines sometime today.  Keep watching the bash forum for the details.


----------



## sefali (Feb 7, 2009)

Skye,
  I got your package today. Chrismas in February, man. Christmas in February. I say this, because I was was told I looked like a kid on Christmas morning when I opened the bag. 
Thank you,
Sef


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 7, 2009)

sefali said:


> Ben,
> Those are beautiful pens! The possibilities and potential in just the lowly slimline is enough to make your head expload. There's so much I want to try, it's driving me crazy, and I'm loving it! Is anything happening with the slimline challenge?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sef


 
Funny you should mention it . I was going to post a new one tonight . Go check it out http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=36211 , it's the kitless BX cable pen .
I've been a little busy with other projects and haven't had the time to add some new ones .


----------



## sefali (Feb 7, 2009)

I would have never thought to use the cable for a pen, but I like how it turned out. My pop really would have loved that pen. I admire the "out of the box" thinking in this community.


----------



## Skye (Feb 7, 2009)

No problem at all. Looking forward to seeing anything you make from them!

You may want to wash that MM. It's a little dirty. I just wipe it on my pants before I use it. If you wash it though, make sure it's FULLY dry before you use it with CA.


----------

